

What's The Greatest Software Ever Written? - l0stman
http://www.informationweek.com/shared/printableArticle.jhtml?articleID=191901844

======
jannes
Summary: Unix (and especially BSD 4.3)

I hate articles which ask a question in the headline and then answer it only
in the last few paragraphs.

~~~
greatquux
Duh! I wouldn't be reading my Lions book if it weren't.

------
forgotAgain
"Hello World!"

------
wccrawford
The first compiler. Thank God for that thing. If it hadn't existed...

~~~
bradleyland
... it would have eventually.

~~~
wccrawford
And then that would have been the first compiler. Thank God it existed.

------
kruhft
Emacs, because it's still around after 27 years and in everyday use.

Edit: had the number of years wrong, was originally based on the original
emacs and not GNU emacs.

------
jinushaun
Didn't even have to read the article to guess that the answer is Unix

